# Violin Concerto Question



## baroque flute

Are there any special instructions/articulations that are expected in violin part for a violin concerto that are not found in regular orchestral music? I am not a violinst so I am not familiar with the printed music for it, only with hearing it played.


----------



## Music_Junkie

When playing a violin concerto, as a soloist the only differences you need to keep in mind when playing is, how are you carrying over the orchestra? And how are you blending and the balance. Just general ensemble things and being able to project over an orchestra. Sometimes, as a soloist, you will tune slightly sharp of the orchestra so you stick out more but that is a personal choice to do or not to do that. There's nothing different in playing the solo part or the orchestral part other than the solo part is going to be the centre of attention a much harder to play.


----------

